# Grossman A250 Downhill (TOP)



## grossman-mann (9. März 2009)

sehr wenig gefahren!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Grossman-A250-no...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


Artikelnummer:	330312410828


----------



## Highsider (9. März 2009)

seit wann kann man beim dhx3 die endprogression einstellen? das stimmt so nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grossman-mann (10. März 2009)

@Highsider
wofür ist die Drehschraube für "Bottom-Out" denn sonst???
laß mich gern belehren...
wenn ich schon schreib dass das nicht stimmt, dann schreib ich doch gleich die richtzigsteling dazu oder??!


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2009)

...nur lokale Singletrails...

ja nee, is klaa )


----------



## grossman-mann (11. März 2009)

@affenclaw
...und wer bist du jetzt...
kennen wir uns ???


----------

